# Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer



## Veit (12. April 2011)

Nachdem der erste Streifen über Vertikalangeln ja gut ankam, haben Boardi Raubfischzahn und ich jetzt mit einem neuen Film nachgelegt.
Diesmal: Angeln auf Stillwasserzander vom Ufer

Vielen Dank an Raubfischzahn, der das, wie ich finde, wieder super gemacht hat. Ich musste ja nur erklären und Fische fangen. 

Viel Spass beim Ansehen!!!

Teil 1:  http://www.youtube.com/user/MrNiceStif?feature=mhum#p/u/3/44I4-UOWXOM

Teil 2:  http://www.youtube.com/user/MrNiceStif?feature=mhum#p/u/2/3EL4wsO0O08


----------



## SharkAndFish (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super Video .. 

MfG Alex


----------



## carphunter1678 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

guter Film.


----------



## theundertaker (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ich finds cool, Veit und Raubfischzahn!!!....Macht ruhig noch ein paar Videos...finds schön, die zu sehen....

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## raubfisch-ole (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Das war wieder eine schöne halbe Stunde und sehr toll anzusehen. Einfach klasse ihr zwei #6 

Gruß Ole


----------



## giorgio2111 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Dickes Lob #6

Macht echt Lust auf mehr, freue mich schon auf Goes Wild 3 

Danke und schönen Gruß

Guido


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Klasse Video


----------



## LeineAngler93 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Vor allem hast du das alles richtig gut erklärt und der Kameramann hat auch mitgedacht und entsprechende Stellen mal "näher beleuchtet". Respekt#6


----------



## Pauli1990 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Wieder ein Klasse Film! #6 Habt ihr sehr schön gemacht!


----------



## Zacharias Zander (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Sauber...


----------



## Brummel (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Schön gemacht Veit & Raubfischzahn #6,

und richtig aus der Praxis heraus super erzählt und nicht so "überkandidelt" wie bei manch anderen "Profis":q.
War die schönste Stunde heute Euer Video anzusehen (habs mir zweimal angesehen:vik, hoffe daß Ihr vorhabt noch weitere zu drehen.
Bin zwar wie wahrscheinlich die meisten hier lieber am Wasser als vorm Rechner, aber wer kriegt schon immer was er will? 

Kurz gesagt, SUPER ihr beiden #h


----------



## Raubfischzahn (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Vielen Dank für die Blumen Männers. Hoffe ihr habt Spaß beim ansehen und es kommt ein bissl was(ser) rüber.



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Woher beziehst du die Musik?



Du hast Post


----------



## Fishing Gerd (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super #6

Ich hoffe ihr dreht noch ein paar Filme. Gefallen mir sehr gut ...

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja diesen Sommer mal. Werde wieder ein paar mal bei euch in der Nähe sein.


Gerd


----------



## Mulder (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Kann mich nur anschließen.
Klasse Videos. Zugabe.. weiter so #6


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Da möchte ich gratulieren, ein sehr anschaulich gemachter
Film, fast schon Lehrstunde (halbe!).
Mehr davon!

Taxidermist


----------



## Kotzi (12. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Wirklich informativ und spannend mit viel Fisch.
Dazu noch hübsch verpackt durch den Schnitt,
darf man fragen was für FC das ist in welcher Stärke?
sieht schon ein bisschen dick aus, deswegen habe ich mich gewunder.
mfg


----------



## Veit (13. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Kotzi: Das ist 0,55er Special Pike FC. Meiner persönlichen Erfahrung nach hält dieses auch Hechtbissen stand. Und zumindest bei sonnigem Wetter + eher klarem Wasser gibt es selbst mit solch relativ dickem FC auch merklich mehr Zanderbisse als mit Stahl, hatte ich zumindest mehrfach so festgestellt. An bewölkten Tagen waren die Ergebnisse dagegen mit Stahl meist nicht schlechter.

Ich möchte aber wirklich darum bitten, dass jetzt in diesem Thread keine Vorfachdiskussion stattfindet!!! Wir möchten die Filme bewusst werbefrei halten und aus diesem Grund habe ich auf Herstellerangaben auch völlig verzichtet genauso wie auf eine konkrete Empfehlung eines speziellen Vorfachmaterials.


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Das ist bemerkenswert.#6

Auch sonst sind die Filme gut gemacht und unterhaltsam.#6

Dickes Lob!#h

Aber du solltest nicht so oft "also" sagen.|supergri


----------



## slowhand (13. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Moin Ihr beiden!

Sehr schöner Film, wie ich finde! Technisch gut gemacht und inhaltlich sehr praxisnah und ohne bla,bla! Find' ich super!

Da hoffentlich noch weitere Filme folgen werden, solltet Ihr darüber nachdenken, ein Mikro zu besorgen, damit man auch was versteht, wenn von Veit weggeschwenkt wird oder der Wind bläst. Gibt doch bestimmt kabellose Mikros zum anklippen oder so?!

Und zur Werbung: Ich fände es gar nicht schlimm, wenn Ihr mal den ein oder anderen Namen nennt, solange Ihr davon überzeugt seid und es selber fischt. Bessere Tipps kann man ja gar nicht kriegen! Werbung ist nur dann schlimm, wenn jemand irgendwelchen Quatsch erzählt, nur weil's Kohle dafür gibt...


----------



## ToxicToolz (13. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Klasse Film, sauber gemacht.... Danke dafür 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## weserwaller (13. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Finde die Filme sehr gelungen, echt Klasse das Ihr euch die Arbeit gemacht habt. 

Nur die Syncronisierung ins Hochdeutsch ist schlecht  :q:q:q


----------



## Zapper75 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Schöner Film ihr beiden! Danke!

Petri
Zapper


----------



## Fitti (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super Filme!! #6


----------



## Criss81 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Tolle Filme habt ihr zwei dort produziert. Vorallem kommst du echt sympahtisch rüber Veit. Hoffe es kommt noch mehr.


----------



## Astarod (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Top,sehr gut beschrieben und gerade für Anfänger hilfreich#6


----------



## bernie (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Moin,

das habt Ihr wieder Klasse gemacht! Respekt!!

Hinweis: Ich würde zukünftig die Musik etwas leiser abmischen 
Ist in Relation zur Sprachspur ein wenig zu laut.


----------



## stefclud2000 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

wie immer top gemacht!!! Vielen Dank!Hoffe es kommt noch mehr !


----------



## soulrebel (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Respekt und Danke, toller Film


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Vielen Dank, wirklich schöne Filme!  #6

Gruß und ganz viel Petri!


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

klasse film, sehr hilfreich!


----------



## Tim1983 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super Film! Daumen hoch #6


----------



## Forellenhunter35 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Schöner Film !!!
Wäre toll wenn da noch mehr kommen würden !!!
Macht nämlich echt Spaß sich dass anzuschauen !!!

Gruß , Forellenhunter35


----------



## EssoxHunt (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super gemacht! Weiter so!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Echt schön, dass man den Veit auch mal hören kann. 
Klasse Video, netter Kerl, weiter so!


----------



## kaizr (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Mal wieder ein gelungenes Werk. Das sind für Anfänger und Fortgeschrittene gut angelegte 30 Minuten.

Ich hoffe es kommt noch mehr.

weiter so :vik:


----------



## Kotzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ich habe wegen dem Fc auch nur gefragt da ich immer im Rhein komplett ohne Vorfach fische. Dh Hauptschnur, snaps dran und Gummi rein.
Vielleicht sollte ich es doch mal besser mit einem FC Vorfach probieren.
Mfg


----------



## Veit (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Kotzi: Mal ganz unabhängig von solchen Faktoren wie Sichtigkeit oder Bissfestigkeit, würde ich nie ohne Vorfach fischen. Egal ob Stahl oder FC - beides ist wesentlich abriebfester als geflochtene Schnur. Wenn gerade an einem Gewässer mit vielen Steinpackungen (wie dem Rhein) die geflochtene ein paar Mal Kontakt mit scharfen Kanten hatte, macht sie möglicherweise gerade im entscheidenden Moment schlapp.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Einer der besten Anglerfilme, die ich je gesehen habe. Nicht zu lang, nicht zu kurz, die Tipps handfest und praxiserprobt, alles anschaulich dargestellt und keine Werbe- oder Selbstdarstellungsveranstaltung.

Eins mit Sternchen!


----------



## Kotzi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ich fang eh nichts 
Aber die beiden Filme waren wirklich klasse,
vielleicht wirds ja ne ganze Reihe ?
Ich denke da würden sich ziemlich viele Leute drüber freuen.


----------



## Hunter86 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

tolle filme ,hoffe es kommen mehr:m:m


----------



## Leski (15. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

super Filme#h


----------



## Disten (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super gemacht lernt man was bei !
Jetzt fehlt noch Fluss Zander Fishing :vik:


----------



## Veit (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die vielen positiven Kommis!

@ Disten: Die sind im nächsten Film dran, der voraussichtlich im Juni kommt.


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Klasse Filme!


----------



## raubfisch-ole (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



Disten schrieb:


> Super gemacht lernt man was bei !
> Jetzt fehlt noch Fluss Zander Fishing :vik:



Da kommt sicher noch mehr, Nachtspinnen zum Beispiel :q


----------



## aalk47 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

feines material.

verbesserungsvorschlag:
anmoderation durch ein paar heisse damen im bikini.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@raubfisch-ole

Ist ne schöne Idee aber leider fehlt dafür die nötige Ausrüstung. Gerade beim Nachtspinnfischen, sollte man unnötige Lichtquellen verwenden was somit bedeuten würde, dass wir dafür ein Nachtsichtgerät bräuchten, was aber die finanziellen Möglichkeiten übersteigen würde. Aber am Tag Spinnfischen ist doch ne gute Alternative dazu

@aalk47
Bei so einer Anmoderation, würde doch dann keiner mehr ans Angeln denken obwohl ich die Idee auch super finden würde


----------



## Steph75 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super Film......
Echt gut gemacht.......
Und diesmal konnte man auch wirklich nachvollziehen das Veit weiß wovon er spricht


----------



## hechtangler_tom (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ich fand es auch einen sehr gelungenen Film. Eine Frage hab ich noch. Wie schwer sind denn die Jigköpfe und in welcher Tiefe habt ihr denn so ca. geangelt?


----------



## Boendall (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Toller Film ihr 2 #r

Nicht langweilig, kein "Ich bin der Hero" -gehabe, schön auch die vermeintlichen "Kleinigkeiten" die es im Endeffekt ausmachen erklärt.

Eine Sache noch: Im Film erklärst du dass du die Bremse zugeknallt hast und wenn was Größeres aufsitzt du dann an der Bremse fummelst. Ich habe meine Bremsen generell so eingestellt, dass ich nicht fummeln muss (mehr geht nicht, weil dann meist der Schnurbruch folgt, weniger finde ich nicht unbedingt sinnvoll) Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache.#h

Kleine Kritik: "Wo sind denn nur die Zander" ömmelt Veit herum und fängt  einen Traumbarsch um den anderen (Bei uns in sind solche Grössen  seeeeehr selten darum => *anerkennungsvoller Neid*:q)


----------



## Veit (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Boendall:
Zur Rollenbremse hätte ich mich vielleicht wirklich etwas anders ausdrücken sollen. Es kommt lediglich darauf an, dass sie auch bei einem sehr harten Anhieb noch keine Schnur freigibt. Es macht in manchen Situationen aber schon Sinn, die Bremse so einzustellen, dass im Fall eines wirklich großen Fisches dann doch gleich etwas Schnur (nach!!! erfolgreichem Anhieb) abgezogen werden kann. Bis zum Anschlag zudrehen sollte man also nicht unbedingt.
Hatte Anfang des Jahres selbst einen großen Hecht versaut, der gleich losgespurtet ist. Die Schnur hielt zwar, der Haken wurde allerdings aufgebogen. Naja, auch nach einer ganzen Reihe Angeljahren macht man manchmal blöde Fehler... 

Was die Barsche angeht: Ich habe mich darüber sehr gefreut, da wir aber Zanderaufnahmen haben wollten, hatten sie trotzdem nicht ganz perfekt ins Konzept gepasst. Aber so ist eben Angeln.  Später hatte dann ja doch noch alles geklappt.


----------



## Kark (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Das Video ist auf jeden Fall relativ sehenswert. Steht den meisten Zeitschriften-Beigaben in nichts nach.

Bin schon gespannt auf den nächsten Streifen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Klasse gemacht...#6


----------



## Jerk Meister (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

klasse video
welche rute ist das genau?


----------



## Veit (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Jerk Meister: Shimano Yasei Aspius in 2,70 m


----------



## ehrwien (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Wie der erste Film sehr schön anzuschauen, es gibt Fisch und ordentlich Erklärungen. Aber: wie schon angemerkt, die Musik könnte im Verhältnis vlt. leiser eingespielt werden. Und dann am Ende das mit dem Knotenlos-Verbinder(?!), wenn du ihn schon in die Kamera hälst, dann vlt. auch solange, dass man das erkennen kann, und nicht schwupps direkt wieder wegziehen ^^


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Klasse Film der professioneller, wie die meisten Kommerziellen ist. Das mit der Musik sehe ich genau so, etwas laut.  Trotz der Musik, Note 1, mit das beste was ich an Angelfilmen bis jetzt gesehen habe.

#r


----------



## e!k (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ein super Film  
Mach echt Spass sich den anzuschaun. Auf Fortsetzungen bin ich gespannt !

Gruß Jan


----------



## Lil Torres (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

ich hab's mir heute angeschaut und finde es wirklich gelungen, besser als so manche blinker-dvd...

veit, das hat potenzial!! #6

gerne mehr davon!! #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Unterhaltsam und lehrreich zugleich.Alles mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht, #6


----------



## Raubfischzahn (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Vielen Dank Leute, für die vielen positiven Reaktionen. Es freut uns sehr, dass euch der Film gefällt. Das mit der Musik, wird beim nächsten mal geändert. Anscheinend hat sich da irgendwo der db-Teufel eingeschlichen|supergri

Thx


----------



## Tradnats (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Heyho,

WoW ihr beiden echt Klasse Film, Hut ab.
Die Musik past es wird nicht Stundenlang rumgebrabbelt, sondern viel geangelt so wie ich das mag 

Weiter so ihr habts echt Drauf 

lG Jeremy


----------



## Bassey (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Mit diesen Tipps kann ich bei meinen Lieblingsvereinsseen auch was anfangen! Supi!


----------



## Damyl (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Danke #h 
Hat spass gemacht anzuschauen #v


----------



## Jerk Meister (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

moin 
noch eine frage
wie schwer sind die bleiköpfe gewesen,
bei welcher wasser tiefe hast du gefischt
und sind das die gummis von fox rage?


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



Jerk Meister schrieb:


> moin
> noch eine frage
> wie schwer sind die bleiköpfe gewesen,
> bei welcher wasser tiefe hast du gefischt
> und sind das die gummis von fox rage?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Veit (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Jerk Meister: 14 - 21 g, die Fische standen aber je nach Lichteinfall und Wind in sehr unterschiedlichen Tiefen zw. 6 und 12 m. Grundsätzlich gilt: Je trüber und windiger, desto flacher kann man angeln. Im Sommer halten sich die Zander oft noch flacher auf. 
Generell habe ich beim Zanderangeln vorallem in tiefen Seen und Schifffahrtskanälen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Regel "So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig" nicht gilt. An solchen Gewässertypen sollte man lieber überschwer angeln, sofern man es gezielt auf Zander abgesehen hat. Wo man also mit 10 g einen guten Grundkontakt hat, einfach mal testen ob es mit 14 oder 17 g nicht doch deutlich mehr Bisse gibt. Wir waren selbst immer wieder überrascht, was für einen Unterschied ein paar Gramm mehr manchmal machen.

Die Köder mit denen ich gefischt habe waren der Aido von MB-Fishing und der Fork Tail von Fox.


----------



## Walstipper (17. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



Veit schrieb:


> Generell habe ich beim Zanderangeln vorallem in tiefen Seen und Schifffahrtskanälen die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Regel "So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig" nicht gilt. An solchen Gewässertypen sollte man lieber überschwer angeln, sofern man es gezielt auf Zander abgesehen hat. Wo man also mit 10 g einen guten Grundkontakt hat, einfach mal testen ob es mit 14 oder 17 g nicht doch deutlich mehr Bisse gibt.



Dürfte aber nur hinhauen, wenn sie entsprechend aktiv sind um den schnellen überbleiten Gufi zu attackieren?
Ich nehme mal an ihr habt das vor der Laichzeit gedreht, weist du wie warm/kalt das Wasser etwa war?


----------



## Veit (18. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Walstipper: Nein, im Gegenteil. Ich stelle ungern Theorien auf, glaube aber, dass es gerade die zackigen, häufigen Grundkontakte sind, welche die passiven Zander am Tag dann doch aus der Ruhe bringen. Möglicherweise hat es auch mit dem lauteren Geräusch zu tun, was der schwerere Kopf beim auftreffen auf den Grund macht. In der Dunkelheit, also dann wenn der Zander aktiv auf Raubzug ist, fische ich hingegen so leicht wie möglich. Da ist ein zu schwerer Kopf eher nachteilig.
Habe die WT nicht gemessen, aber höchstwahrscheinlich noch unter 10 Grad.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Veit und Kollegen- mal wieder saubere Arbeit von euch! Immer wieder schön, von euch zu lesen oder Vids zu gucken!


----------



## OnTheMove (19. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Auch von mir zwei Dicke Daumen!

Guter Angelfilm.

Grüße Markus


----------



## goolgetter (19. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ja, hat mir auch gefallen.

#6#6


----------



## tommy78 (19. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

top ++ gerne wieder :m

macht richtig Spaß eure Filme zu schauen. Kein unnötiges TamTam, einfach Angeln und dazu noch gute Tipps, so soll es sein!


----------



## Buxte (19. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Sehr schön gemachtes Video und mit fast 30min auch sehr ausführlich.
Für mich persönlich war zwar jetzt nix neues dabei, aber ich denke es wird vielleicht vielen anderen helfen.

Weiter so:m


----------



## Steinbuttt (21. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Hallo Veit, Hallo Raubfischzahn,

da ich momentan mein bißchen Freizeit, hauptsächlich mit "Meerforellenärgern" verbringe und hier ins Board immer nur kurz mal reinschaue, bin ich erst jetzt auf euern neuen Film aufmerksam geworden.

Und ich bin, wie auch schon bei euerm ersten Film, total begeistert!#6

Genau so stelle ich mir einen guten Film übers Angel vor!#6

Sympatische Angler, die einfach, präzise und nachvollziehbar Technik und Taktik, erklären und zeigen wie diese eingesetzt wird!Und dabei natürlich auch noch schöne Fische fangen.

Veit kommt wieder sehr sympatisch rüber, erklärt alles sehr schön und zeigt wie's funktioniert. Die Musik gefällt mir besonders gut und ist hervorragend eingesetzt. Raubfischzahn's Kameraarbeit und Schnitt, gefallen mir auch dieses mal wieder richtig gut!#6

Das mit dem Funkmikro für Veit ist natürlich eine Überlegung wert und für einen saubereren Ton sinnvoll! Aber ob ihr solche Anschaffungskosten auf euch nehmen wollt, müßt Ihr für euch selbst entscheiden, daß hängt wohl auch davon ab, inwieweit Ihr mit den Filmen weitermachen wollt?
Nur für Youtube und Angelboard zum umsonst anschauen, ist abzuwägen, wieviel man da investiert!?

Übrigends, bin auch ich der Meinung, daß Ihr ruhig Technik die Ihr aus Überzeugung einsetzt, nennen könnt.
Viele Einsteiger, die im heutigen Techniküberfluß den Überblick verlieren, wären für solche Tips bestimmt sehr dankbar.#6

Wie gesagt: Toller Film!#6Hat mir wieder sehr gut gefallen!#6
Und ich freue mich schon sehr auf euer nächstes Projekt!:q

Ich wünsch euch beiden schöne Ostern!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Raubfischzahn (22. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@all
Vielen, vielen Dank nochmal für die vielen positiven Reaktionen von euch!

@Heiko
Mit der Technik hast du den "Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen". Leider sind das größtenteils finanzielle Fragen. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, sich bestimmte Geräte wie Mäuse (kabellose Mikrofone die direkt am Darsteller befestigt werden) auszuleihen aber meistens sind diese an die großen Produktioen verliehen bzw. sind reserviert dafür.

Aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es ein Low-Budget Produktion ist, hoffe ich das ihr über den ein oder anderen leichten Tonverstimmungen wie Windgeräusche hinweg sehen könnt und den Film einfach "genießt"

Wir wünschen euch allen schöne Feiertage und wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr bei Goes Wild III wieder reinschauen würdet. (die Planung dazu, läuft bereits an)

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> @Heiko
> Mit der Technik hast du den "Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen". Leider sind das größtenteils finanzielle Fragen. Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit, sich bestimmte Geräte wie Mäuse (kabellose Mikrofone die direkt am Darsteller befestigt werden) auszuleihen aber meistens sind diese an die großen Produktioen verliehen bzw. sind reserviert dafür.
> 
> Aber wenn man davon ausgeht, dass es ein Low-Budget Produktion ist, hoffe ich das ihr über den ein oder anderen leichten Tonverstimmungen wie Windgeräusche hinweg sehen könnt und den Film einfach "genießt"


 
Genau! Und eure Produktionen anzuschauen ist definitiv ein "Genuß"!#6
Teure Equipmentanschaffungen machen erst dann wirklich Sinn, wenn Ihr irgendwann vieleicht einmal vorhabt, professionelle Angelfilme zu drehen.
Und das könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen#6
Jungs, Talent habt Ihr dazu!#6

Ich hatte ja schon beim letzten Mal geschrieben, daß ich mir sehr gut zB eine DVD "Goes Wild - Zanderangeln" vorstellen könnte. Ich würde die sofort kaufen!

Mir persöhnlich, gefallen solche natürlichen "Live"-Produktionen auch viel besser, als irgendwelche polierte Hochglanzproduktionen.

Schaut euch doch zB mal einen Matze Koch-Film an, Kamerawackler, Windgeräusche usw ... aber ich liebe diesen Typen dafür!!!#6#6#6
Wenn er dann beim Erklären mal wieder seinen Köderfisch neben seinen Kaffee und Kuchen lagert ... einfach nur herrlich!|supergri#6

Also Raubfischzahn, mach Dir mal keine Platte wegen der paar Windgeräusche, eure Filme sind "erste Sahne"!!!



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Wir wünschen euch allen schöne Feiertage und wir würden uns freuen, wenn ihr bei Goes Wild III wieder reinschauen würdet. (die Planung dazu, läuft bereits an)


 
Klasse! Ich freu mich drauf!!!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Martinez (24. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Also ich finde die Schnur klasse, was ist das für eine?


----------



## Promachos (25. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super, ihr beiden!#6

Und endlich mal ein Angler, der nicht so gekleidet ist, als ob er die nächsten 4 Wochen in der Wildnis verbringen will oder grad von einem Manöver kommt! Das hat Stil!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Veit (25. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

@ Martinez:
Diese hier:
http://www.spinnerundco.de/schnur/m...pe/?xploidID=293dcb674247c2b206815734829918d4
Und ich find sie sehr empfehlenswert. Schade, dass es sie nicht noch in anderen Farben und größeren Lauflängen gibt.


----------



## flasha (26. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Martinez:
> Diese hier:
> http://www.spinnerundco.de/schnur/m...pe/?xploidID=293dcb674247c2b206815734829918d4
> Und ich find sie sehr empfehlenswert. Schade, dass es sie nicht noch in anderen Farben und größeren Lauflängen gibt.



Danke für den Link. Wie bist du denn auf diese Schnur gekommen? Durftest die testen oder einfach auf gut Glück gekauft?

Wann kommt Teil 3?  Hab letzens noch ein Video von dir gesehen an so nem Wehr (Saale?!)...gibts da noch mehr von?


----------



## Schoeppe (29. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

:m

Guter Film von euch beiden.. Kann mit den bekannten Filchen auf den DVD auf jeden Fall mithalten..

Grüße


----------



## Veit (29. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



flasha schrieb:


> Danke für den Link. Wie bist du denn auf diese Schnur gekommen? Durftest die testen oder einfach auf gut Glück gekauft?
> 
> Wann kommt Teil 3?  Hab letzens noch ein Video von dir gesehen an so nem Wehr (Saale?!)...gibts da noch mehr von?



Der dritte Film wird sicherlich im Juni kommen, diesmal Zander im Fluss. Döbel- und Rapfenangeln nehmen wir eventuell auch mal in Angriff.

Ja war ein Testprodukt. Bin zuvor überzeugter Fan der Power Pro gewesen (und find sie immernoch gut), die Megabass-Schnur gefällt mir aber noch etwas besser. Der relativ hohe Preis ist in Hinblick auf die Langlebigkeit daher auch berechtigt.
Da ich die Schnur nun genau in den Monaten im Einsatz hatte, in denen ich normalerweise keine Waller fange, wird allerdings wohl in absehbarer Zeit doch wieder mal eine Rollenfüllung Power Pro hermüssen in größerer Lauflänge. 150 m können im Fall der Fälle zu wenig sein. Schade, wäre sonst wohl gänzlich auf die Megabass-Schnur umgestiegen. Wer jedoch in einem Gewässer fischt, wo Welskontakte eher selten sind, dem sei die Megabass-Schnur wirklich ans Herz gelegt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (29. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Echt gut gemacht der Clip! War kurzweilig ihn anzusehen |bla:

Und was mir noch viel besser gefällt: Endlich mal jemand der mit richtigen Jigköpfen fischt und nicht mit 10g Spielzeugen.

Chris'Immer _überbleit_ Fischer, aber trotzdem Fanger'tian


----------



## Martinez (29. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Danke für den Link Veit!


----------



## FisherMan66 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

#6 Beide Daumen hoch ! #6

Super gemacht, kommt klasse rüber.
Vielen Dank Euch beiden.


----------



## DeeMan (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Hallo Veit,

vielleicht hast du es schon erwähnt, wollte aber trotzdem wissen welche Angel das ist in den Videos. Ich habe gesehen du bist ein kleiner Shimano Freak ^^. Die Angel ist vom Team Yasei. Aber wieviel WG hat die?? Würd mich interriessieren.

Mfg und Danke

PS: Super VIdeo


----------



## raubfisch-ole (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ich spiel mal Assistent, Yasei Aspius 2,70m und 7-28gr WG.


----------



## DeeMan (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ja kann ich dann überhaupt mit dieser Rute auch Jigköpfe von ca 35Gr. werfen?


----------



## Veit (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Das WG ist zwar in der Realiät deutlich höher als angegeben, aber 35 g Kopf ist dafür schon etwas heftig. Kann man zwar damit werfen, aber die Rute ist dann bei der Köderführung zu überlastet.


----------



## gsxrfahren (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Bin total begeistert von dem Video .
Einen Vergleich mit mancher "Profesioneller" DVD braucht ihr kaum zu scheuen .
Das verwendete Material kann meiner Meinung nach , ruhig deutlich benannt werden (sind ja schliesslich eure Erfahrungen damit) .
Freu mich schon auf die Flusszander 



Mfg.


----------



## ak.checker (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Das Video ist TOOPPP:vik:
Noch ne Frage zum Bleikopf für ein Bagersee 6ha.
Wenn ich z.b einen Kopf nehm wie im Video 20Gr.
blumst der doch beim Absinken wie ein Stein zu Boden(bei meinem Test ging es keine 2 Sek).
Wäre da nicht 12 Gr. sinnvoller Bzw. ausreichend?|kopfkrat


----------



## Veit (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Extrem übertrieben schwer solltest du den Bleikopf nicht verwenden. Im Stillwasser hängt das Gewicht hauptsächlich von der Tiefe ab. Wobei eine Absinkphase von ca. 2 Sekunden (während der Köderführung) schon ganz ok ist. 
Da das Wasser inzwischen auch wesentlich wärmer ist, stehen die Zander meist nicht mehr sonderlich tief. Dementsprechend kommen dann auch leichtere Köpfe zum Einsatz.
Einfach mal verschiedene Gewichte testen und schauen, was am besten geht.


----------



## ak.checker (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ja thanks Veit
werde mir im Urlaub den Untersee vornehmen. 
Mal schauen was sich machen lässt zwischen den Felchen und den Hechten auf Zander.
Grüß dich schönen Abend noch, werde dann berichten |rolleyes


----------



## hulkhomer (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Hu
t ab! Super gemacht, super erklärt, keine "Ähs"  Ich freu mich auf den nächsten Teil!


----------



## oflu (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Sehr gut gemacht. Sowohl vor der kamera, als auch hinter der Kamera. Mit echten Tipps ohne Verkauf Interesse. Daumen hoch Jungs !

Video sollte irgendwo im AB gepinnt, verlinkt werden bevor er in den Tiefen des Forums versinkt.


----------



## Xylence (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Tolles Video mit sehr schöner erklärung. Ich freu mich auf mehr


----------



## Fischhaker (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Super film! Hab lust auf Zander!#:


----------



## Steinbuttt (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



oflu schrieb:


> Video sollte irgendwo im AB gepinnt, verlinkt werden bevor er in den Tiefen des Forums versinkt.


 
... ist doch bereits geschehen!:m
Schau mal oben bei den "gepinnten Themen" in den Thread "*Boardie Raubfischvideo Sammelthread*"!#6

Gruß Heiko


----------



## oflu (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

oh  sorry, da hab ich geschlafen.

Danke für den Hinweis 

Petri zusammen


----------



## hennesgeissbock (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> @raubfisch-ole
> 
> Ist ne schöne Idee aber leider fehlt dafür die nötige Ausrüstung. Gerade beim Nachtspinnfischen, sollte man unnötige Lichtquellen verwenden was somit bedeuten würde, dass wir dafür ein Nachtsichtgerät bräuchten, was aber die finanziellen Möglichkeiten übersteigen würde. Aber am Tag Spinnfischen ist doch ne gute Alternative dazu
> 
> ...



Hallo Veit & Raubfischzahn,

auch von mir nochmals ein dickes Lob! Nicht nur wegen dieses - nein auch der anderen gelungenen Filme, welche ihr kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellt.

Ich finde es schade, dass euch das Geld für weiter Ausrüstung wie evtl. Funkmico als auch Nachtsichtgerät fehlt. 

Euch scheint es ja nicht darum zu gehen Komerz zu betreiben oder persönliche Eitelkeit zu befriedigen. Mir scheint, dass ihr lediglich Hilfestellung geben, verschiedene Techniken und das Angeln überhaupt näher bringen wollt.

Euer Engagement sollte, meines Erachtens, belohnt werden.

Mein Vorschlag.....:
Wie wäre es wenn für euch so eine Art Spendenkonto angelegt werden würde? Natürlich nur bis die Taler für die fehlende Ausrüstung zusammengespart sind. Wir hätten ja schliesslich alle was davon wenn ihr uns die Filme weiterhin kostenfrei zur Verfügung stellt.

ICH hätte keine Bauchschmerzen dabei euch 5-10 Euronen zu spenden. Das würde ich lieber machen als mir irgendwelche Filme zu kaufen die mit Werbung zugepflastert sind.

Denkt mal drüber nach|kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfischzahn (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Hallo Sebastian,

erstmal vielen Dank für dein postives Feedback auch an die anderen die Spaß beim ansehen hatten.

Deine Idee ist nicht schlecht aber dennoch würde es bei dieser Methode sicherlich einige Probleme geben. Wen wir jetzt von "fremden" Personen Geld bekommen würden, dann würde die Sache schon wieder schnell in die kommerzielle Schiene laufen. Da jeder der etwas bezahlt hat, dann auch gewisse Ansprüche an den Film hat bzw. etwas erwartet, was wir dann vielleicht gar nicht einhalten oder erfüllen können. 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall versuchen, im nächsten Teil noch eine technische Steigerung zu erreichen um den Film noch besser produzieren zu können und das am besten alles Werbefrei.

#h


----------



## Veit (23. Juni 2011)

*AW: Film: Stillwasserzander vom Ufer*

Ich möchte auch keine Spenden für die Filme.
Ein Mikro ist übrigens inzwischen vorhanden.
Fehlt nur im Moment die Zeit (mir zumindest) einen weiteren Streifen zu drehen. Nächste Woche bin ich erstmal im Urlaub, aber vielleicht ist ja danach was machbar.


----------

